# Embossed Amber Dad’s Root Beer Bottle



## GlassKitTin (May 16, 2020)

Found this in the area where I’ve picked up the other couple 60s/70s things, and just got it cleaned up decent. Tried looking it up, because I’m not sure if it’s actually old, or if it’s one of those like nostalgia/throwback type glass pop bottles you can buy fresh now. Not having any luck finding one the same, though I did find a clear one that was somewhat similarly embossed of diet root beer. It’s got a bit of a barrel look to it, but not barrel shaped. So guess my question is, is it old or is it new?


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 16, 2020)

Was great to meet you today.....That bottle most is likely from the 70's, 80's, or 90's, just guessing though.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 16, 2020)

Thanks, you too!! I feel slightly more educated now, and that ruby bottle looks amazing in my living room 

I was thinking it was a newer bottle too, as all the 60s/70s examples I found online had the coloured ACLs with the illustrated characters like Junior and Mama, etc. on em. Just couldn’t find any other examples. Was even maybe wondering if it was once coloured and the colour had come off of , but didn’t seem to fit the style of the others. Seems like this one will go in my son’s room with his newer nostalgia type repro pop bottles he keeps, cause, hey, gotta start em somewhere, right?


----------



## lamareagle2 (May 16, 2020)

The "NO Refill" should date it at no earlier than the 80's.


----------



## woods_walker (May 17, 2020)

Good looking bottle! I prefer to keep the older stuff but I would take that one home with me for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2020)

i'm pretty sure they haven't used that bottle recently can recall dad's root beer being sold here in the 90's and by then it was in the same bottle its still in now , brown glass with paper label 

so would appear to be a no deposit bottle from late 60's or 70's era


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 17, 2020)

RCO said:


> i'm pretty sure they haven't used that bottle recently can recall dad's root beer being sold here in the 90's and by then it was in the same bottle its still in now , brown glass with paper label
> 
> so would appear to be a no deposit bottle from late 60's or 70's era



That would fit with everything else I’ve found in that area then at least. I remember drinking Dad’s root beer as a kid in the 80s and 90s, but I always remember them being in the wide, real short neck clear bottles with paper labels and the wide screw caps (as opposed to the more beer bottle style thin screw off caps). Or if we had it at home and the parents bought a quantity pack as a treat, then it was in the blue and yellow cans. Unless we were at Grandma’s, because she only ever bought Barq’s root beer instead, lol!


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 24, 2020)

GlassKitTin said:


> That would fit with everything else I’ve found in that area then at least. I remember drinking Dad’s root beer as a kid in the 80s and 90s, but I always remember them being in the wide, real short neck clear bottles with paper labels and the wide screw caps (as opposed to the more beer bottle style thin screw off caps). Or if we had it at home and the parents bought a quantity pack as a treat, then it was in the blue and yellow cans. Unless we were at Grandma’s, because she only ever bought Barq’s root beer instead, lol!


I was in an antique shop yesterday in Alliance, there were at least three, maybe four, complete six packs in their cardboard carriers there with these same bottles you posted about, I didn't see any dates jumping out at me, but I also didn't really look that thoroughly either.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 24, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> I was in an antique shop yesterday in Alliance, there were at least three, maybe four, complete six packs in their cardboard carriers there with these same bottles you posted about, I didn't see any dates jumping out at me, but I also didn't really look that thoroughly either.



Oh wow, for real? That’s super cool! I haven’t been out toward Alliance since all the corona stuff but I definitely want to go check that out, take a look. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 28, 2020)

Found the antique store, spent an hour or so wandering around. Found the Dad’s bottles, took a few pics of them, but didn’t buy em. Did buy a couple other little things though, lol. Looked all over the cartons for any sort of date, to no avail. Oh well! Did see that they were from Akron, so that’s a fact I didn’t know before!


----------

